#  Schulmedizin >   Entzündetes Narbengewebe >

## MaSiLou

Hallo, 
Ich habe nun meine 2.Hand OP hinter mir ( 1 OP entzündete Beugesehne Mittelfinger + Tumorentfernung zwischen Beugesehne und Mittelhandknochen) Laut MRT 3 Monate später zeigte sich laut Befund ein rezidiver Tumor. Die OP war jetzt letzten Montag und laut Operateur war es kein Tumor sondern entzündetes Narbengewebe und "verändertes " Gewebe am Knochen ( Ergebnis habe ich noch nicht) Kann man es irgendwie verhindern, das sich wieder entzündetes Narbengewebe bildet? Möchte das jetzt alles nicht noch mal mitmachen.
Liebe Grüße Manu

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!  

> Kann man es irgendwie verhindern, das sich wieder entzündetes Narbengewebe bildet?

 Leider kannst Du da garnichts machen. Es gibt Menschen, die zur Narbenbildung neigen, manche mehr, manche weniger und das kann man leider nicht beeinflußen.

----------


## MaSiLou

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Warum entzündet sich Narbengewebe denn überhaupt? Ich habe 3 Monate Ergo und Physio gemacht ...
Liebe Grüße Manu

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!  

> Warum entzündet sich Narbengewebe denn überhaupt? Ich habe 3 Monate Ergo und Physio gemacht ...

 Die Entzündung kann noch Folge von der OP sein, man darf nicht vergessen, daß die Haut und Muskulatur durch den Schnitt manipuliert wird und es auch eine Eintrittspforte für Erreger ist, die sich z.b. auf der Haut befinden, auch wenn vor der Op die Haut gründlich desinfiziert wird. Es gibt natürlich auch pathogene Keime, die sich in jedem Raum und vorallem auch in Krankenhäuser befinden. 
Des weiteren kann auch eine Überbelastung eine Entzündungsreaktion hervorrufen, deshalb sollte jeder selber auch auf Symptome achten, wenn Du z.b. bei der Physio bist und jedes Mal hinterher mehr Probleme hast, die dann ein paar Tage anhalten, dann müßte man sich schon überlegen, ob es  vielleicht zuviel ist, ob das Übungsprogramm umgestellt werden muß, ob man vielleicht zu Hause auch geübt hat und es deshalb zu einer Überlastung gekommen ist. 
Allerdings wird dir das jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, weil es Mutmaßungen sind, und rückgängig kann es nicht mehr gemacht werden.

----------


## MaSiLou

Danke, 
Doch das hilft mir schon weiter, ich denke 4 x die Woche Physio und Ergo war vielleicht zu viel und auch nicht immer schmerzfrei.  Dann gucke ich mal, das es dieses Mal besser läuft ,damit es sich nicht noch einmal wiederholt.  Ich mache auch jetzt schon wieder zu viel und schone die Hand zu wenig.
Ich arbeite dran 
Liebe Grüße Manu

----------


## josie

Hallo Manu!  

> Ich mache auch jetzt schon wieder zu viel und schone die Hand zu wenig

 Erkenntnis ist der 1. Weg zur Besserung. Bei der Hand ist es einfach so, daß es da ganz viele kle.ine Knochen und Verbindungen gibt und wenig Platz ist, wenn jetzt durch die Op das die Strukturen sowieso noch geschwollen sind und jetzt ständig zuviel gemacht wird, ob es jetzt Physio ist oder ob Du zuviel im Haushalt machst, spielt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, dann wird das geschwollene und gereizte Gewebe durch den Platzmangel ständig weiter beansprucht und weiter gereizt. Dadurch kommt da nie Ruhe rein, nicht immer "hilft viel (Bewegung, Physio etc) auch viel". Mehr Ruhe, evt Kühlen, wenn Du es verträgst, Umschläge z.b. mit Quark und/oder mit Retterspitz (gibt es auch als Salbe, falls Du das lieber hast) würde evt weiterhelfen.

----------

